# HIFI AV dealers in Cyprus



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Searched the forum without success so can anyone tell me if there are any HIFI/AV dealers in Cyprus that stock the likes of NAD, ARCAM or Audiolab for instance? Or should I buy in the UK and bring over?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Not being a techno nerd I have never heard of those makes but you can be sure if they are good makes and expensive in the Uk they will be more expensive here.


----------



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Veronica thats pretty much what I assumed having done a few price comparisons on my last trip a few weeks ago. I hadn't planned on shipping much over from the UK but the list seems to be growing


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

There's plenty of good shops in Limassol for stuff like that. However as Veronica says, there will be a mark-up here.


----------



## ColinB123 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks again. So as it looks as if I need to bring my "boys toys" with me can anyone recommend a good shipping agent that is willing to ship a small shipment of personal effects to Cyprus.


----------

